# source code's for DROID3 / Milestone3



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

i was looking here at the source code downloads the DROID3 and Milestone3 both run on the same system the download is the same for both

http://sourceforge.net/projects/droid3.motorola/files/

here is the milestone 3 kernel on this link

http://sourceforge.net/projects/droid3.motorola/files/milestone3 LATAM/5.5.1_112_87/

kernel_omap4.tar

I see the milestone has had more release of updates and source codes than the D3 has. is it because they are the same. 
hope this help's


----------

